# How many beers....



## bigfurmn (Apr 10, 2021)

Did you consume thinking that this website might have disappeared for good??? I know I had more than a few.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 10, 2021)

Drank a few Straub Lagers, but wasnt worried. This site is very popular and has A LOT, of friendly and very knowledgeable members compared to other similar sites. This adds up to $$$ the owner and a great place, for us, to learn and teach what we enjoy doing...Thats worth restoring and maintaining...JJ


----------



## OldSmoke (Apr 10, 2021)

I held the faith, with a couple of bourbons to bolster.

It is VERY impressive the team was able to restore the server with no lost of data. Well done!


----------



## bigfurmn (Apr 10, 2021)

After reading what happened I'm impressed as hell with their tech guys. Job well done. Now I'll have a beer or two to salute the great people who got the site back up and running again!


----------



## SmokinEdge (Apr 10, 2021)

bigfurmn said:


> Did you consume thinking that this website might have disappeared for good??? I know I had more than a few.


Got any recipes to share?? Never made beer or booze, I’m up for it though. That said, while the page was down, I never once had the urge to go out and buy store bacon or ham... hmmm.


----------



## Bytor (Apr 11, 2021)

chef jimmyj said:


> Drank a few Straub Lagers, but wasnt worried. This site is very popular and has A LOT, of friendly and very knowledgeable members compared to other similar sites. This adds up to $$$ the owner and a great place, for us, to learn and teach what we enjoy doing...Thats worth restoring and maintaining...JJ


I haven't had a Straub for ages.  Is that still being made in St. Marys?


----------



## Humo18 (Apr 11, 2021)

Rum eased things up a bit.  I can't say enough positive things about Jeff, he is simply amazing with incredible rubs, sauce and recipe's.  I'm pretty sure his server setup costs a pretty penny.


----------



## JLeonard (Apr 11, 2021)

Cant say I drank any more than usual. But, I did chew same nails down to the quick,
Jim


----------



## AllenRR (Apr 11, 2021)

bigfurmn said:


> Did you consume thinking that this website might have disappeared for good??? I know I had more than a few.


I will admit that some vodka was consumed. Honestly, I think that would have occurred anyway. I had faith that it would be back up.


----------



## schlotz (Apr 11, 2021)

This is by far the best smoking website.  The members here are always glad to assist others. I personally made the decision to support it  by becoming a SMF Member.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 11, 2021)

Bytor said:


> I haven't had a Straub for ages.  Is that still being made in St. Marys?



Yes it is. Living in Emporium makes Straub the least expensive beer in our town distributor or a 25 minute drive and we are at the Brewery. Three of us did a taste test with Straub Lager and Yuengling Lager. We found very little difference...JJ


----------



## Winterrider (Apr 11, 2021)

bigfurmn said:


> Did you consume thinking that this website might have disappeared for good??? I know I had more than a few.


Not sure that the site being down was the culprit. . .   

Anyhow , "kudos" to those involve getting it back up and running and to Jeff for notification by email of what was going on


----------



## AllenRR (Apr 11, 2021)

schlotz said:


> This is by far the best smoking website.  The members here are always glad to assist others. I personally made the decision to support it  by becoming a SMF Member.


Dude! We are Ohana. We just want to help each other. It's like having countless cousins that love the same thing you do.


----------



## bigfurmn (Apr 11, 2021)

I just know a lot of us were a bit lost without this site. So glad it's back up and running again.


----------



## Humo18 (Apr 12, 2021)

AllenRR said:


> Dude! We are Ohana. We just want to help each other. It's like having countless cousins that love the same thing you do.


Allen, you are right it feels like family.  Everyone is so kind and willing to share expertise.  And Jeff is a class act for sure, what a teacher!


----------



## bigfurmn (Apr 15, 2021)

chef jimmyj said:


> Yes it is. Living in Emporium makes Straub the least expensive beer in our town distributor or a 25 minute drive and we are at the Brewery. Three of us did a taste test with Straub Lager and Yuengling Lager. We found very little difference...JJ


Straub? As a Midwest boy I have to visit in-laws in upstate NY for Yuengling. I love beer and I want to try any I've never had before. Can you get Straub outside PA?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 15, 2021)

I don't know how far Straub distributes. They are one of the oldest family owned Brewerys but really a tiny operation compared to any of the nationally distributed beers...JJ


----------



## bigfurmn (Apr 17, 2021)

Have to look next time I go out east.


----------

